# Smoked Lobster Tails,Cheesy Hasselback Potatoes, Prosciutto wrapped Asparagus



## tropics (Jun 3, 2018)

Busy day smoking used my kettle with the offset.
Started with 2 of the Tumble Weed starters 






While that was heating I did the Potato
Tried to open it a bit with a piece of foil





Grill was sitting at 400°F





After 1 hour I pulled them an put the tails on





Missed pics of the cheese an the Asparagus on the grill
But pics inside Lobster Tail





Prosciutto Wrapped Asparagus





Hasselback Potatatoe





Plated 





Thanks for watching
Richie


----------



## one eyed jack (Jun 3, 2018)

That looks like a great meal Richie.  I especially like the look of your tater.

What is your kettle baffle made of?  I use a couple bricks but your design would be more efficient.


----------



## tropics (Jun 3, 2018)

one eyed jack said:


> That looks like a great meal Richie.  I especially like the look of your tater.
> 
> What is your kettle baffle made of?  I use a couple bricks but your design would be more efficient.



I used a Pizza pan and a cheap baking sheet ,I think flashing for the back part would work easier.
Thanks here is a link to what I did it shows better
Richie
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t...on-the-18-5-weber-kettle.257214/#post_1653967


----------



## crazymoon (Jun 3, 2018)

Richie, Awesome looking meal !!Love the tater ,actually all the fixings ! Like


----------



## tropics (Jun 3, 2018)

crazymoon said:


> Richie, Awesome looking meal !!Love the tater ,actually all the fixings ! Like


CM Thank you that was a first for me the Hasselback Tater Thanks for the Like I appreciate it.Getting the MES 40 warmed up in a few Smoking some Kielbasa today
Richie


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jun 3, 2018)

And Richie strikes again again man what a fine looking meal.

Warren


----------



## yankee2bbq (Jun 3, 2018)

Looks good!


----------



## zippy12 (Jun 3, 2018)

Really liked the potato idea...  Thanks


----------



## tropics (Jun 3, 2018)

HalfSmoked said:


> And Richie strikes again again man what a fine looking meal.
> 
> Warren



Warren Thanks with all them fine looking meals going round an round,I have to try thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## tropics (Jun 3, 2018)

yankee2bbq said:


> Looks good!



Justin thank you an Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## kruizer (Jun 3, 2018)

That meal looks like it is right up my alley. I love lobster.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 3, 2018)

Awesome Tails & Taters, My Brother!!:)
A meal fit for a King!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## xray (Jun 3, 2018)

Nailed it out of the park like usual!

I’ve done hasslebeck potatoes quite a bit. I usually cut a small piece of the potato longways, that way it sits flat and doesn’t roll on you. You could even prop the potato on top of the piece you cut off. This way the potato will “bend” over that piece and fan out on its own.

You could also soak them in cold water to open them up a bit more.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 3, 2018)

That's some good eats there Richie!
Great work!
Al


----------



## tropics (Jun 3, 2018)

zippy12 said:


> Really liked the potato idea...  Thanks



Zippy Thanks I used my jerky board to keep the knife from cutting thru the tater.Thanks for the Like I appreciate it.
Richie


----------



## tropics (Jun 3, 2018)

kruizer said:


> That meal looks like it is right up my alley. I love lobster.



kruizer Thanks we buy the tails in BJs or Sams Club when we see them.Thanks for the like I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## tropics (Jun 3, 2018)

bearcarver said:


> Awesome Tails & Taters, My Brother!!:)
> A meal fit for a King!!
> Like.
> 
> Bear



Brother John we love Lobster grilled is getting to be my favorite,the Tater was a bomb I could only eat half same for the wife.Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## one eyed jack (Jun 3, 2018)

tropics said:


> I used a Pizza pan and a cheap baking sheet ,I think flashing for the back part would work easier.
> Thanks here is a link to what I did it shows better
> Richie
> https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t...on-the-18-5-weber-kettle.257214/#post_1653967



Thanks for the link Richie.  Looks like a great solution.  Gonna give it a shot.


----------



## tropics (Jun 3, 2018)

xray said:


> Nailed it out of the park like usual!
> 
> I’ve done hasslebeck potatoes quite a bit. I usually cut a small piece of the potato longways, that way it sits flat and doesn’t roll on you. You could even prop the potato on top of the piece you cut off. This way the potato will “bend” over that piece and fan out on its own.
> 
> You could also soak them in cold water to open them up a bit more.



Joe Thanks I seen all that when I googled it,my Taters were pretty flat my fear was breaking them LOL going to have the left overs tonight.Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## tropics (Jun 3, 2018)

SmokinAl said:


> That's some good eats there Richie!
> Great work!
> Al



Thanks Al for the nice comment and Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## tropics (Jun 3, 2018)

one eyed jack said:


> Thanks for the link Richie.  Looks like a great solution.  Gonna give it a shot.



I just relit the charcoal that was left an I still have half of what I started with,it is insane how little fuel this thing uses.Let me know how it works for you bud
Richie


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jun 3, 2018)

Nice meal buddy, I could take a plate like that any day!


----------



## one eyed jack (Jun 3, 2018)

tropics said:


> I just relit the charcoal that was left an I still have half of what I started with,it is insane how little fuel this thing uses.Let me know how it works for you bud
> Richie



I'll do that.  Thanks again.


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 4, 2018)

That's one good looking meal Richie, Does the potato get crispy in-between the slices? 

Point for sure.

Chris


----------



## tropics (Jun 4, 2018)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Nice meal buddy, I could take a plate like that any day!



Justin we treat ourselves nice some times.Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## tropics (Jun 4, 2018)

gmc2003 said:


> That's one good looking meal Richie, Does the potato get crispy in-between the slices?
> 
> Point for sure.
> 
> Chris


Not really crispy I think opening a little would probably do it,that was a first for me making them.Thanks for the Point I appreciate it
Richie


----------

